# #20 Renaldo Balkman



## ChadWick

Wow, he had a nice dunk, but like they said, i think he is a second rounder too....he is to small too...I disagree with that, they even said that was a bad disicion..booo


----------



## L

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*

Marcus Williams, Rondo and Lowry were right there. Somehow Isiah Thomas.



Im so glad the nets got Williams!


----------



## ChadWick

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



2dumb2live said:


> Marcus Williams, Rondo and Lowry were right there. Somehow Isiah Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> Im so glad the nets got Williams!



Yeah, I think the Knicks are retarded to draft a guy who nobody would draft until the 2nd round, but they get him in the 1st, not smart..Im glad Nets got him 2, J-Kidd needs a backup PG...

Agree?


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



2dumb2live said:


> Marcus Williams, Rondo and Lowry were right there. Somehow Isiah Thomas.
> 
> 
> 
> Im so glad the nets got Williams!



BAN THIS MUTHER******


----------



## L

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



BiG_DeuCE said:


> BAN THIS MUTHER******






sorry...


----------



## chromekilla

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*

Why should they ban him?I don't see a problem with what he said?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*

anyone want a quick laugh..someone sent me this via instant message to cheer me up. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaldo_Balkman

Sidenote: It's funny Blazers fans have a nerve to comment on picks.


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



BiG_DeuCE said:


> BAN THIS MUTHER******




lol 


repped.....just for making me laugh on a very sad day(the draft)


----------



## KVIP112

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*

I wanted Marcus Williams but we didn't need a PG. *29 pick the New York Knicks select Mardy Collins, a PG. IDK this is weird but Isiah drafted all Defense in this draft. Seems weird now that LB is gone.


----------



## L

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



Kitty said:


> anyone want a quick laugh..someone sent me this via instant message to cheer me up.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaldo_Balkman
> 
> Sidenote: It's funny Blazers fans have a nerve to comment on picks.


im not a blazers fan.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



2dumb2live said:


> im not a blazers fan.


You the thread starter?


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



Kitty said:


> anyone want a quick laugh..someone sent me this via instant message to cheer me up.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaldo_Balkman
> 
> Sidenote: It's funny Blazers fans have a nerve to comment on picks.


LMFAO.
I'm still not happy enough.


----------



## L

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



Kitty said:


> You the thread starter?


Well, i commented that Isiah ****ed up. Ok ill shut up now, its late and im getting really tired...


----------



## KVIP112

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*

Isiah did **** up idc say it I'll say it too everybody should say it. 

Isiah:"We're going to go with the best player available"

Marcus Williams still available.

Renaldo Balkman at 20

I hope Isiah meant Best UNDRAFTED player available cuz Balkman could have been that and we took him at 20. Marcus should have been a Knick


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Renaldo Balkman*



KVIP112 said:


> Isiah did **** up idc say it I'll say it too everybody should say it.
> *
> Isiah:"We're going to go with the best player available"*
> 
> Marcus Williams still available.
> 
> Renaldo Balkman at 20
> 
> I hope Isiah meant Best UNDRAFTED player available cuz Balkman could have been that and we took him at 20. Marcus should have been a Knick


Exactly.


----------



## MiNCED

It was a good thing he wasn't there. The fans were hostile and rightly so. I feel for you guys.


----------



## The Future7

> *I am very comfortable operating in a pressure environment*


LIE! LIE! LIE!


----------



## rebuiltknicks

pretty much now i have absolute hate towards zeke... BALKMAN??? IVe seen him play.. im a kentucky fan.. we passed up on boone, williams.. and most important MY FAV. RAJON RONDO... FIre HIS *** NOW.. forget next year...


----------



## Da Grinch

i support this pick , in fact about 30 seconds before zeke did it I called based on personal gut feelings .

he is what the team needs .

remember when they asked zeke where was he going to get dogs?

you all have your answer.


----------



## HB

I wont add any fuel to the fire. But am really baffled by this pick. What is Isiah doing?


----------



## nbanoitall

supposedly the suns were prepared to use a first rounder on this guy. He's 6'7 scored under 10 PPG grabbed just over 6 rebounds per game. Under 2 steals per game. Just under 2 assts. and just over a block.

The first thing I thought about was that I dont think its safe for Thomas to walk the streets of New York. But now....... if Phoenix really was interested in using their first rounder on him, and based on Thomas's previous drafting (with the Knicks), I'm going to give him a chance to prove it was the right pick. He's making what 10 million a year, nobody liked the Channing Frye pick, but it worked.

This is a team full of shoot first, me first players. He brought in somebody that draws comparisons to Artest and Rodman, and supposedly this guy has one hell of a personality.

Ok Thomas, you drafted him, now we are going to find out if you are a draft mastermind, or just insane.
I'm completely convinced Collins should start at PG, but with the glut of wings, is Balkman going to even get on the floor? I'll be watching him in summer league play.


----------



## Da Grinch

nbanoitall said:


> supposedly the suns were prepared to use a first rounder on this guy. He's 6'7 scored under 10 PPG grabbed just over 6 rebounds per game. Under 2 steals per game. Just under 2 assts. and just over a block.
> 
> The first thing I thought about was that I dont think its safe for Thomas to walk the streets of New York. But now....... if Phoenix really was interested in using their first rounder on him, and based on Thomas's previous drafting (with the Knicks), I'm going to give him a chance to prove it was the right pick. He's making what 10 million a year, nobody liked the Channing Frye pick, but it worked.
> 
> This is a team full of shoot first, me first players. He brought in somebody that draws comparisons to Artest and Rodman, and supposedly this guy has one hell of a personality.
> 
> Ok Thomas, you drafted him, now we are going to find out if you are a draft mastermind, or just insane.
> I'm completely convinced Collins should start at PG, but with the glut of wings, is Balkman going to even get on the floor? I'll be watching him in summer league play.


knicks summer league games are gonna be wild.

nate, mardy, balkman frye and dlee...thats gonna kill in summer league.


----------



## ChadWick

Da Grinch said:


> knicks summer league games are gonna be wild.
> 
> nate, mardy, balkman frye and dlee...thats gonna kill in summer league.



Im going to the Summer League so I can see for myself! :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall

Da Grinch said:


> knicks summer league games are gonna be wild.
> 
> nate, mardy, balkman frye and dlee...thats gonna kill in summer league.


not too far from who they should think about starting or giving major minutes to.

Frye and Curry have to start in the front court. Mardy should start at the one. I like Robinson as the teams 6th man. As far as Im concerned you can trade Rose, Franchise, Crawford, and Marbury & Q. 

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
6-10 C from Wyoming
4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
6-9 PF from Xavier
2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, +7.1 rpg, and -4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
6-10 C from Wyoming
4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
6-9 PF from Xavier
2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +1.3 ppg, -7.1 rpg, and +4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



I like Tony Allen. Grants contract expires at the end of next season. Ratliff has one less year than Marbury. Could be kept on the roster, or bought out to save money, or traded for a contract one more year shorter. 

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
6-6 SG from Temple
11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
6-6 SG from Temple
11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

With Battier gone, jerry west replaces one older guy with 2 younger wings (assuming Q's back checks out) This also saves the knicks money. 

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
6-6 SG from Temple
11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
6-6 SG from Temple
11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Thats how you rebuild.


----------



## ChadWick

nbanoitall said:


> not too far from who they should think about starting or giving major minutes to.
> 
> Frye and Curry have to start in the front court. Mardy should start at the one. I like Robinson as the teams 6th man. As far as Im concerned you can trade Rose, Franchise, Crawford, and Marbury & Q.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
> 6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
> 16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
> 6-10 C from Wyoming
> 4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
> 6-9 PF from Xavier
> 2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
> 6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
> 7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, +7.1 rpg, and -4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
> 6-10 C from Wyoming
> 4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
> 6-9 PF from Xavier
> 2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
> 6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
> 7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
> 6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
> 16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +1.3 ppg, -7.1 rpg, and +4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tony Allen. Grants contract expires at the end of next season. Ratliff has one less year than Marbury. Could be kept on the roster, or bought out to save money, or traded for a contract one more year shorter.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> With Battier gone, jerry west replaces one older guy with 2 younger wings (assuming Q's back checks out) This also saves the knicks money.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Thats how you rebuild.




Not too bad..But I doubt ALL those will happen if you're predicting it.but good :clap:


----------



## nbanoitall

Blazers8 said:


> Not too bad..But I doubt ALL those will happen if you're predicting it.but good :clap:


well thomas is a wheeler deeler... so are your blazers now too.


----------



## Da Grinch

nbanoitall said:


> not too far from who they should think about starting or giving major minutes to.
> 
> Frye and Curry have to start in the front court. Mardy should start at the one. I like Robinson as the teams 6th man. As far as Im concerned you can trade Rose, Franchise, Crawford, and Marbury & Q.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
> 6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
> 16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
> 6-10 C from Wyoming
> 4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
> 6-9 PF from Xavier
> 2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
> 6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
> 7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, +7.1 rpg, and -4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
> 6-10 C from Wyoming
> 4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
> 6-9 PF from Xavier
> 2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
> 6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
> 7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
> 6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
> 16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +1.3 ppg, -7.1 rpg, and +4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tony Allen. Grants contract expires at the end of next season. Ratliff has one less year than Marbury. Could be kept on the roster, or bought out to save money, or traded for a contract one more year shorter.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> With Battier gone, jerry west replaces one older guy with 2 younger wings (assuming Q's back checks out) This also saves the knicks money.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Thats how you rebuild.


i like collins , i do but i'm not about to trade the whole team for him before he plays a game in the nba. in addition I think the offensive side of his game will take some time to catch up to the defensive side.

i think IT will trade Qrich in a cap dump but has ideals on playing collins with JC , nate francis and marbury depending on needs and matchups and how guys are going .

the best thing about collins is he allows other guards to be the best they can be , jamal, francis nate and stephon can play the 2 on offense and the 1 on defense or whatever is the weaker offensive guard so they can concentrate on offense.

players like collins can earn minutes and possibly make guys replacable by midseason , i would prefer he earn it rather than it be handed to him anyway.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

It's on RealGM why the Knicks took Balkman...

They were very high on him and if they didn't take him at 20, Phoenix was going to take him at 21. After missing out on him, Phoenix decided to trade out of the first round altogether.

Let's look at last year's players drafted in the first round who were drafted "too high".

Raymond Felton - stud
Charlie Villanueva - WOWZA
Andrew Bynum - TBD
Nate Robinson - good enough
David Lee - looks like he's gonna be a good one

I'll put my money on Balkman working out well for the Knicks.


----------



## truth

Damian Necronamous said:


> It's on RealGM why the Knicks took Balkman...
> 
> They were very high on him and if they didn't take him at 20, Phoenix was going to take him at 21. After missing out on him, Phoenix decided to trade out of the first round altogether.
> 
> Let's look at last year's players drafted in the first round who were drafted "too high".
> 
> Raymond Felton - stud
> Charlie Villanueva - WOWZA
> Andrew Bynum - TBD
> Nate Robinson - good enough
> David Lee - looks like he's gonna be a good one
> 
> I'll put my money on Balkman working out well for the Knicks.


Exactly...If there is one thing Zeke can do right,its draft...As far as I am concerned,he did exactly the right thing....He went after the "DOGS",and now everyone is bashing him....

How many overly hyped superstars in the making do we need??? We already have Qyntell Woods,who was touted as the next Tmac along with JC....If you like David Lee,you will love Balkman..And Collins is a 6'6" point guard who is more athletic than they credit him and he loves to D it up..Not only that,he knows how to set up big men and pass into the post....

I have no problem with these picks.....I am tired of guys with all potential and no heart...Zeke may finally be waking up


----------



## Pain5155

Worst pick, this guy was picked to go late 2nd round.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

Da Grinch said:


> i support this pick , in fact about 30 seconds before zeke did it I called based on personal gut feelings .
> 
> he is what the team needs .
> 
> remember when they asked zeke where was he going to get dogs?
> 
> you all have your answer.


Grinch, kitty told me that you would support this pick because all you do is defend isiah, and; its true!!

You blind blind man!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

^ Told you LMAO :rofl:


----------



## da1nonly

I feel kinda sorry for Balkman now. He's gonna be expected to a lot more than he's probably used to, being picked first round.


----------



## dynamiks

Well David Lee was expected to go late 2nd to, Same with Nate. Well lets give the guy a chance. Also, reme,ber Areans was a 2nd round pick also. So dont start bashing yet.


----------



## alphadog

*At first...*

I hated the pick (I still think he's a couple of inches short at 6'5+) but he doesn't need to be a scorer here. We have firepower at the 1,2,4,and 5 spots. If he comes in and hustles his butt off and plays lockdown D, we may have something. Collins is insurance, if he works out. If Marbury acts up, IT can trade him. 

Williams would have been as bad a pick as Rondo. Rondo got NO love last night and Williams is unmotivated and has character issues that cost him several million.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: At first...*



alphadog said:


> Williams would have been as bad a pick as Rondo. Rondo got NO love last night and Williams is unmotivated and has character issues that cost him several million.


Williams had to have that Dell laptop! :laugh: Boy did that cost him a lot of money.


----------



## 77 BLuStARz 77

Blazers8 said:


> Wow, he had a nice dunk, but like they said, i think he is a second rounder too....he is to small too...I disagree with that, they even said that was a bad disicion..booo



i agree completely.....................cuz we dem blustarz....lol


----------



## ChadWick

nbanoitall said:


> not too far from who they should think about starting or giving major minutes to.
> 
> Frye and Curry have to start in the front court. Mardy should start at the one. I like Robinson as the teams 6th man. As far as Im concerned you can trade Rose, Franchise, Crawford, and Marbury & Q.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
> 6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
> 16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
> 6-10 C from Wyoming
> 4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
> 6-9 PF from Xavier
> 2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
> 6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
> 7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, +7.1 rpg, and -4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff
> 6-10 C from Wyoming
> 4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Grant
> 6-9 PF from Xavier
> 2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Tony Allen
> 6-4 PG from Oklahoma State
> 7.2 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 1.3 apg in 19.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury
> 6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
> 16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +1.3 ppg, -7.1 rpg, and +4.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tony Allen. Grants contract expires at the end of next season. Ratliff has one less year than Marbury. Could be kept on the roster, or bought out to save money, or traded for a contract one more year shorter.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> With Battier gone, jerry west replaces one older guy with 2 younger wings (assuming Q's back checks out) This also saves the knicks money.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Thats how you rebuild.



Its just to bad Brian Grant retired, that messes that whole thing up...I think..lol


----------



## The Future7

I would be happy to see that^ happen


----------



## Da Grinch

Kitty said:


> ^ Told you LMAO :rofl:


kitty i assume you have never seen the guy play .

i have been on other boards since last night and every1 who watched the game last night thinks he was the right pick....and i mean every1.

also with IT's draft record dont you think that for a minute you might want to cut the selection a little slack , going off what he's done on previous draft nights i would say even without having seen balkman play there is a very good chance you are wrong for bashing this selction.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Da Grinch said:


> kitty i assume you have never seen the guy play .
> 
> i have been on other boards since last night and every1 who watched the game last night thinks he was the right pick....and i mean every1.
> 
> also with IT's draft record dont you think that for a minute you might want to cut the selection a little slack , going off what he's done on previous draft nights i would say even without having seen balkman play there is a very good chance you are wrong for bashing this selction.


You watched one game and you think he was the right pick, while everyone on ESPN basically laughed at us in our own friggin building? What's wrong with that picture? Anything Isiah does as far as I'm concerned will always be looked upon with my nose up. I can't stand the guy, and I wish he would just disappear. Anything Isiah does seems to gather a positive response from you, so basically we are like water and oil, we just don't mix when it comes to the Isiah regime.

Edit: How many boards has he average his entire college career to be compared to Dennis Rodman?


----------



## HB

Look at it this way, Mardy Collins being picked before Balkman wouldnt have caused such an uproar. IT went for defensive minded guys, thats not too bad considering your team has a lot of guys that dont care about that stuff


----------



## f22egl

Pain5155 said:


> Worst pick, this guy was picked to go late 2nd round.


http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/430996p-363295c.html




> Thomas revealed that the Suns were intent on taking Balkman with the 21st pick only to trade out of the first round when Thomas nabbed the forward first. That didn't stop ESPN analyst Jay Bilas from calling the selection a "stunner" and saying that Balkman was a "second-round draft pick."


----------



## eddymac

I trust the pick because Isiah can draft. So maybe he see's something that everyone else doesn't.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

nbanoitall said:


> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> With Battier gone, jerry west replaces one older guy with 2 younger wings (assuming Q's back checks out) This also saves the knicks money.
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -10.7 ppg, -3.6 rpg, and -3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Memphis Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Eddie Jones
> 6-6 SG from Temple
> 11.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford
> 6-5 SG from Michigan
> 14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson
> 6-6 SG from DePaul
> 8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +10.7 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +3.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> Thats how you rebuild.


you rebuild by sending out young guns and take in old men who almost have nothing left in them? eddie jones is good, but he's not worth q-rich and jamal crawford. Although I do agree with you getting rid of Stephon, but Jamal last season wasn't really a major hinderance as he was willing to assimilate and put down his ego. What I like about this trade is that, Isiah brings in better defenders and players who hustle, and also guys who are willing to put their egos aside to make a team work. This is to balance the egocentrism a bit on our team to say the least.


----------



## nbanoitall

Gotham2krazy said:


> you rebuild by sending out young guns and take in old men who almost have nothing left in them? eddie jones is good, but he's not worth q-rich and jamal crawford. Although I do agree with you getting rid of Stephon, but Jamal last season wasn't really a major hinderance as he was willing to assimilate and put down his ego. What I like about this trade is that, Isiah brings in better defenders and players who hustle, and also guys who are willing to put their egos aside to make a team work. This is to balance the egocentrism a bit on our team to say the least.


Q is already on the block. back is questionable for sure. Let me make this very clear. I really like this trade because it accomplishes to things. It strinks the massive payroll, and it brings in a solid vet (with at least one year in the tank) and only one year left on his deal. Basically just a talented guy to hold you over until the quality youth can take over. 

It makes perfect sense for the Knicks. Thomas can shrink his payroll and still improve his team. If he can shrink payroll and become an 8th seed in the east. His job is saved.

Both deals make sense. Speaking of Jamal Crawford. I am against the proposed Nuggets deal sending him to Denver. Why? Just look at his shooting percentage. Jamal Crawford is a chucker. Your basically just taking Jones back for salary relief and a vet that Thomas can use. You could still do a few other trades and get shorter deals back. I think this is Rose's last year, so it might be wise to just let his deal expire.

Ideally you clear room for Nate to be the 6th man. Mardy to start at PG. And Balkman to get minutes as well. You gotta start Curry and Frye up front. So having Eddie Jones and Jalen Rose can hold down the wing for a year. 

You've got a bunch of me first guys on this team. Eddie Jones is a team guy. Mardy Collins is a team guy. Balkman is a team guy. I think Frye is a team guy. Get what I saying here. Its going to take team basketball and team defense to win enough games to get the 8th spot.

Not wannabie stars


----------



## KVIP112

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZH3ylwIuhJU&search=gamecocks basketball

It's a video of USC Gamecocks. Renaldo is in it towards the end. He has two sick dunks and some nice blocks. 2 dunks are verse Louisville. look out for this kid.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

WOW RONALDO BALKMAN LOL!!! on a serious note he could turn out to be average I saw him play against Kentucky and he look really good,but still at number 20 whats up with that.


----------



## KVIP112

we know you dont need to tell us....soon isiah will be gone...soon


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

> If we had the second pick I would have traded the second pick for Eddy Curry."



liar...hahahahaha


----------



## USSKittyHawk

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> liar...hahahahaha


Nice to see you have a lie detector test handy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Kitty said:


> Nice to see you have a lie detector test handy.


nice to see walker finally win a ring without doing any work.


----------



## Da Grinch

Kitty said:


> You watched one game and you think he was the right pick, while everyone on ESPN basically laughed at us in our own friggin building? What's wrong with that picture? Anything Isiah does as far as I'm concerned will always be looked upon with my nose up. I can't stand the guy, and I wish he would just disappear. Anything Isiah does seems to gather a positive response from you, so basically we are like water and oil, we just don't mix when it comes to the Isiah regime.
> 
> Edit: How many boards has he average his entire college career to be compared to Dennis Rodman?


1st of all lets not assume i've only seen 1 game i haven't seen much of his career but i've seen more than 1. over the past 2 years he's been on national TV about 15 times, i didn't catch all 15 or even close but i caught enough of him to form an opinion independant of Zeke's preferences.

for instance he had a game on today ESPNU played 6 hours of draft camps today ...another set of games he was declared MVP of.

the guy has had a pretty good run of late i think.

dennis rodman didn't play D1 ball he went to a NAIA school, so Rodman's stats are really irrelevent, what matter is what he brought to nba teams and that was alot , at this moment balkman has brought nothing but a skillset the knicks desperately need.

and not everything zeke does in my mind is perfect , the guy has yeat to spend the MLE on anyone remotely worth what he paid(Vin and J.James) you dont like his deals , i find that his deals are actually pretty good for the most part and I'll explain it depth at another time.

but c'mon kitty , this is the draft , Can you tell me honestly you would respect the opinion of the ESPN pundits over Isiah in drafting?

didn't stephen A say last year Charlie V was a bust ? 

and because of this CV sent him his stats of the game he dropped 50 right after he did it.

i remember the year before jay bilas destroying the selection of josh smith ....at 17.

i think you are smart enough to agree that IT's history in drafting should be enough for you to want to reserve judgment until at least summer league instead of listening to these guys who are not scouts but reporters.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Like I said, anything Isiah does at this point raises my suspicions and he won't get any endorsement from me. He went on ESPN two days before the draft, stated to Steven A that he will pick the best available in the draft. Sorry, I don't think Balkman is the best available period, so he flat out lied. This is a pick I don't like nor support regardless of Isiah's draft pick history.He has already received notice that he will get a pink slip if he does not turn this place around in less than a year. I don't trust him, nor should any other fan. 

As for the Dennis Rodman comparisons, that's all I'm hearing. I read the scouting report and that is what they are comparing him too. Didn't this kid average 6 rebounds per game?


----------



## Da Grinch

Kitty said:


> Like I said, anything Isiah does at this point raises my suspicions and he won't get any endorsement from me. He went on ESPN two days before the draft, stated to Steven A that he will pick the best available in the draft. Sorry, I don't think Balkman is the best available period, so he flat out lied. This is a pick I don't like nor support regardless of Isiah's draft pick history.He has already received notice that he will get a pink slip if he does not turn this place around in less than a year. I don't trust him, nor should any other fan.
> 
> As for the Dennis Rodman comparisons, that's all I'm hearing. I read the scouting report and that is what they are comparing him too. Didn't this kid average 6 rebounds per game?


well he may or he might not be , the last 2 forums in which he displayed his abilities he was the best player there (NIT and the orlando camp), and there were nba draftees in both places names like quincy douby , jordan farmer, james white paul davis, paul milsap solomon jones, PJ tucker, david noel and steve novak. he outplayed all of them. 

yup due to foul trouble and some other issues(he was also benched at some point in the season) he only played about 25 minutes a game so the 6 boards a game is misleading, he is actually an extremely good rebounder over the normal 35 a game or so he would be at 9.1 out of small forward prospects only PJ tucker rebounds at a better rate 
per 35 min.
FG %0.608
3PT.0.308
FT 0.538
pts 13.81
reb 9.07
ast.2.85
steals 2.47
blocks1.82
turnovers2.47
ast/to 1.15
FT's3.95
Pts. per shot.1.46

the site i got that from had this to say about him.




> 6. Renaldo Balkman, South Carloina: Balkman grades out surprisingly well here. He only scored 9.6 PPG, but that’s somewhat deceiving, because the Gamecocks were one of the slowest-paced teams in the nation. Looks like a defensive specialist, finishing second among all SFs I rated in both steals and blocks. He’s also a player who doesn’t turn the ball over often, or miss a lot of FGs. That might change if he were asked to do more offensively though.
> 
> One thing I found impressive in looking at Balkman is the success South Carolina had when he played more minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> South Carolina
> Recod
> Point Diff
> 
> Balkman 25+ minutes
> 16-4
> +6.9
> 
> Balkman <25 minutes
> 7-11
> +3.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balkman is foul-prone and this kept his minutes down. Most of his big minute games were in the pre-season, 8 of 13 games, and the post season, 7 of 9 games. It’s clear the Gamecocks were a much better team with Balkman on the court.
> 
> I’d like to think Balkman can make it and even get big minutes as a grinder/defensive specialist. I feel he’d be a great fit on a team dominated by mad bombers and soft defenders. At this stage of his career he sort of reminds me of Ryan Bowen when Bowen came out of Iowa a few years back. Bowen also did a lot of things well in college, scored very efficiently, but not all that often and rated very high in this and other linear weights rating systems. Bowen was drafted late in round 2 and while he hasn’t exactly had a dream NBA career, he has hung around for 7 seasons, played 5625 minutes and collected over $5.5 mil for his efforts. Balkman should be able to match that and could possibly be a lot better.




http://hoopsanalyst.com/0506ew13.htm


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!!

Just kidding.. ronaldo was a good move i just never heard of him before....... i TOO am an isiah defender !! so i suck


----------



## Gotham2krazy

> I’d like to think Balkman can make it and even get big minutes as a grinder/defensive specialist. I feel he’d be a great fit on a team dominated by mad bombers and soft defenders. At this stage of his career he sort of reminds me of Ryan Bowen when Bowen came out of Iowa a few years back. Bowen also did a lot of things well in college, scored very efficiently, but not all that often and rated very high in this and other linear weights rating systems. Bowen was drafted late in round 2 and while he hasn’t exactly had a dream NBA career, he has hung around for 7 seasons, played 5625 minutes and collected over $5.5 mil for his efforts. Balkman should be able to match that and could possibly be a lot better.


Oh please no, Ryan Bowen isn't an exact comparison, Ryan Bowen compares nothing to Renaldo. For one he isn't as athletic as Balkman looks and Balkman looks like he'll have a better future than Bowen will ever have.


----------



## Da Grinch

*More balkman stuff.*

http://msn.blogs.foxsports.com/demonicume/Renaldo_Balkman/15589




> Renaldo Balkman.
> 
> Burn that name into your mind.
> 
> Knicks fans and coaches alike now behave as if they'd never heard of the 6'8", 215lb Forward out of Tampa, Florida. But I’ve always known who he was. He’s a good kid that studied hard to overcome severe learning disabilities. He partied like other kids, but behaved himself. Anyone who knows him will remember the miniature motorcycle he would ride around the parking lot of fraternity parties. It looked ridiculous. He looked like a clown. you dont know who he is because he wasn’t hanging out fighting like normal NCAA Division I athletes. He never drove away from a police check point. He's never been video taped raping a stripper. He was just a nice kid too shy to go into a fraternity party.
> 
> He also moves as well without the ball in his hands as with. He's a monster offensive rebounder, passer, shot blocker and playmaker. He hustles up and down the court every play whether ahead by 20 or behind by 15. He scores on things that are not designed as plays, but spontaneous like offensive put backs and in transition.
> 
> SC Coach Odom runs a ball control, 3Point oriented offense. The Gamecocks lived and died by the 3 point shot. Coach would rather win a game 50 to 44 than push the ball down the court. This scheme did not fit the make up of his team this season and was the reason we lost to Florida in the SEC Championship. Because Carolina had the quickest guards in the country, Renaldo was often left out of the play calls, and forced to step outside the team scheme to find the basket. Though Coach Odom ran no designed plays for him, Balkman still found ways to contribute and often took games over. Current basketball theory is to feed the hot hand. Not so at Carolina; go back and watch old tape, Coach Odom only fed the hot hand if that hand was raining 3’s from NBA land. All others were neglected until the game was on the line. This is when Renaldo shined. Prior to the last few minutes of a tight game game, scoring without permission often landed him on the bench for extended periods.
> 
> He lead the team in blocks his freshman year. SEC opponents quickly realized his defensive tenacity, and respected his presence. He had an excellent freshman season as he was named to the All-SEC Freshman Team. This past summer, Renaldo played on the Score International Team with teammate Stephen McDowell. They traveled to Germany for competition, playing in five games against international competition. He led the USA Team in rebounds and was second in PPG playing in the Nation's Cup. Surgery on his left thumb in the late spring of 2004 curtailed his weight training and hampered skill development last season.
> 
> Who is he? Ask Floridan Coach Billy Donovan. He'll tell you that Balkman is a menace on the court. He's quick, averaging nearly 2 steals and 2 blocks a game from the 3/4 spot. At 6'8", Balkman was normally the tallest player the Gamecocks had on the floor. SC's defensive scheme landed him guarding guys that were either bigger and stronger, or smaller and faster. Regardless of his assignment, Balkman came through. He HANDLED Joakim Noah (the latest ESPN darling) in the SEC Tournament to the tune of 8 points, 7 rebounds. In the NCAA championship, the commentators marveled that someone as big as Joakim could run transition. In the NIT Tournament, the commentators accepted what I already knew: no one at his position in college basketball was quick enough to stop Balkman’s offensive and defensive fury. Slender forwards and swing guards tried to blow by him and either turned the ball over or were blocked. Heavier, stronger forwards and centers tried to sit in the paint and body him, but everyone quickly realized that Renaldo's too agile to be muscled. He ran the point in transition, often going coast to coat and finishing over 2 people. He can score off the dribble and from the arc. Renaldo shot 60% from the field this year. At the end of the first half of the Louisville game, he was 6/7 with 2 steals and a block.
> 
> Knicks fans are publicly bemoaning this pick. They ignore the fact that he showed up to camp and outplayed every daddy's girl, prima donna, 1st round talent on the court. They disrespected him the same way NY fans disrespected another SC standout athlete... John Abraham (how’d that work out for ya’ll NYC?). They made rude signs and shouted disrespectful comments. I'll bet my paycheck that not one of them has ever seen the kid play. It was obvious no one at the ESPN Draft Desk had watched anything beyond highlight reels. They made insulting and demeaning comments based on reports they’d gotten from other people. Anyone who watched Carolina beat 2 Final Four teams knows what I know: it wasn’t Renaldo’s fault he didn’t shine, it was not the players’ fault they didn’t get invited to The Big Dance. They played well within the system. Balkman played the role he was given and allowed Coach Odom to kill his NBA hopes with some stupid 3 point motion screen ffense (dribble around the 3 point line for 20 seconds and shoot!). Balkman took over the game when Carolina was down and Coach was at a lost for what to do.
> 
> Renaldo didn’t start often because Coach Odom did not like his shot selection. Renaldo didn’t shoot enough three pointers. The Cocks lost a game to LSU early in the season that they should have won because of Odom's bias. Balkman blew up for 12 early points. He was dominating the boards, blocking shots and generally wreaking havoc in the paint at both ends of the court. Odom pulled Balkman for the rest of the game for driving into the paint and dunking on 3 people. 5 minutes into the second half, we fans were howling Balkman's name, yet he sat there quietly on the bench. I looked to my buddy - who lives and breathes Carolina basketball - and asked him what happened. Was he hurt? Was he in foul trouble? No, he said, Coach Odom, like most coaches, has a system that he sticks to regardless of the situation. Balkman wasn’t supposed to shoot the ball on that play.
> <!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]--><!--[endif]-->
> 
> Carpe Diem my left nut!
> 
> Coach Odom didn’t set Balkman free during the NIT. Balkman took the tournamant over because his Coach was choking and his teammates were drowning. We Carolina fans were calling the radio stations during interviews with the Athletic Director ‘why isn’t Balkman playing?’ ‘what kinda stupid offense is that you’re running?’ Letters and emails were written to the University President. The city Mayor and the Lt. Governor were outraged - both carolina grads. When it was all said and done, Coach sat atop the NIT ladder as if he’d masterminded the victory, when in fact we here in Columbia Carolina were just tired of seeing our favorite player get benched for scoring.
> 
> Still don't know who Renaldo Balkman is? Ask Rick Pettino – a hall of fame coach – who described Renaldo as 'an awesome player' and 'someone everyone should be paying attention to.' This is high praise from a sure Hall of Fame coach.



just a lil' extra stuff on the guy


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: More balkman stuff.*

I think it's quite obvious that the knicks DON'T need a 6'2, 6'3 pass first point guard. That will only create problems if the Knicks keep both Stephon Marbury and Steve Francis. You will not want to put two guys in the backcourt who are 6'3 and under, otherwise you will find yourself on the wrong side of matchup problems, and last season was enough to know that it wasn't gonna work.

Selecting Balkman gives the Knicks what they REALLY need - defense. That was the biggest problem the knicks had, along with rebounding. Quentin Richardson was the Knicks' best perimeter defender, and he's oft injured, and hopefully trade bait. 

Selecting Mardy Collins helps makes this pick better, because you get a guy who has a SG body who can play PG - which would help when you line up someone like Steve Francis or Nate Robinson next to him.

Personally I'm gonna take the wait and see approach, and I'll wait until I see more of these guys to come to a conclusion. Overall I'm not really that upset about it.


----------



## musiclexer

I said it all along we needed a Pf and we got one be happy and patient.


----------



## Bam-Bam

musiclexer said:


> I said it all along we needed a Pf and we got one be happy and patient.


Unlike most of those screaming for Isiah's head in regards to these draft choices, I'm gonna give him his due. His free agent trades haven't panned out :eek8: BUT....you gotta give Zek his props when it comes to draft picks! The current Knick roster (position wise) doesn't have a player that can do, what (hopefully) these rooks have the potential of doing....

Looking forward to seeing some REAL D & ENERGY from the duce & tre spots :banana:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

> Still don't know who Renaldo Balkman is? Ask *Rick Pettino * – a hall of fame coach – who described Renaldo as 'an awesome player' and 'someone everyone should be paying attention to.' This is high praise from a sure Hall of Fame coach.



i have no idea who Rick Pettino is or why he belongs in the hall of fame...but im sure Rick PITINO never said anything about balkman...


dont trust a journalist who cant even spell a name right or take the time to look it up...


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Y'know what, we don't really need offense, this guy is scrappy and that's all that matters. He'll do the dirty work, plus he's fast and he's a big dunker. I think with this move, we are officially plagerizing the Phoenix Suns Playbook. Run, run, gun. I mean this guy can play D, so on offense all he needs to do is run and catch oops from Francis, Steph, Mardy.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Gotham2krazy said:


> Y'know what, we don't really need offense, this guy is scrappy and that's all that matters. He'll do the dirty work, plus he's fast and he's a big dunker. I think with this move, we are officially plagerizing the Phoenix Suns Playbook. Run, run, gun. I mean this guy can play D, so on offense all he needs to do is run and catch oops from Francis, Steph, Mardy.




noones arguing about balkmans ability...which is marginal at best...but he could have been had for a 2nd rounder...and if someone had taken him in the 2nd round before the knicks had a chance they would have taken 2 future 2nds from the knicks for him...hes not worth the number 20...he most likely belongs in the league, but hes not one of the top 20 players in the draft...hes prob not even top 40


----------



## kconn61686

> I wanted Marcus Williams but we didn't need a PG.


how in god's name do the knicks not need a pg? they have not one single player on their roster that can lead a team, push the ball, limit turn overs, make teammates better, and control the flow of a game. not to mention leadership. marcus williams will have more value on the pro level next year than marbury, robinson, and francis combined. i dont think you watched the knicks last year to say that they dont need a PG, their most glaring weakness.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

kconn61686 said:


> how in god's name do the knicks not need a pg? they have not one single player on their roster that can lead a team, push the ball, limit turn overs, make teammates better, and control the flow of a game. not to mention leadership. marcus williams will have more value on the pro level next year than marbury, robinson, and francis combined. i dont think you watched the knicks last year to say that they dont need a PG, their most glaring weakness.


Yep, you're right kconn, Williams will surpass marbury, robinson and francis combined, but it will be in the category of STEALS. **** he leads them now in steals and he hasn't even played a pro game yet. :laugh: 

Edit: Inserts smiley emotion so you can get where I'm coming from.


----------



## kconn61686

well there is something the knicks know absoultely nothing about: PLAYER VALUE.

your 3 PG's are SG's who don't know how to influence a game other than shooting the ball. marbury and francis get max contracts to make a bad team even worse while playing a style that only benefits them. if you still think marbury is a PG, then im sorry.

Marcus williams on the other hand was a commodity at pick #5 that fell to #22. he is the best PG prospect in the draft. he will learn under Jason Kidd and will be put into a position where he cant fail with players around him, alot like Devin Harris is doing in Dallas. When the time comes, he can take over full time. He has tendencies of Deron Williams and J Kidd in that he can run a team and help the players around him. nobody on the knicks knows how to play the point guard spot, and the knicks have a shot to get the best PG in the draft- is there any solid reasoning not to draft him? not at all


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

kconn61686 said:


> how in god's name do the knicks not need a pg? they have not one single player on their roster that can lead a team, push the ball, limit turn overs, make teammates better, and control the flow of a game. not to mention leadership. marcus williams will have more value on the pro level next year than marbury, robinson, and francis combined. i dont think you watched the knicks last year to say that they dont need a PG, their most glaring weakness.


First of all, all those facets you mentioned - lead a team, push the ball, limit turn overs, make teammates better, and control the flow of a game. not to mention leadership - can come from any position! Yes, it would be best if it came from the man bringing the ball up. But I would take the leadership you describe from anyone.

Secondly, I agree whole heartedly that NY does not have a prototypical PG. But with 6 potential guards on the roster, someone has to fill the point, whether they can play like one or not. They are not going to sit Francis or Crawford or QRich so that Marcus Williams can play with Marbury simply because he is more of a PG. He would have sat on the bench just like Collins will, until we figure out how to unload Francis, and pehaps in 55 years Marbury too. 

Now please go back to the Nets board and talk about Derrick Coleman or Benoit Benjamin or something.


----------



## Da Grinch

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> noones arguing about balkmans ability...which is marginal at best...but he could have been had for a 2nd rounder...and if someone had taken him in the 2nd round before the knicks had a chance they would have taken 2 future 2nds from the knicks for him...hes not worth the number 20...he most likely belongs in the league, but hes not one of the top 20 players in the draft...hes prob not even top 40


and you all this because.......?


----------



## Gotham2krazy

kconn61686 said:


> well there is something the knicks know absoultely nothing about: PLAYER VALUE.
> 
> your 3 PG's are SG's who don't know how to influence a game other than shooting the ball. marbury and francis get max contracts to make a bad team even worse while playing a style that only benefits them. if you still think marbury is a PG, then im sorry.
> 
> Marcus williams on the other hand was a commodity at pick #5 that fell to #22. he is the best PG prospect in the draft. he will learn under Jason Kidd and will be put into a position where he cant fail with players around him, alot like Devin Harris is doing in Dallas. When the time comes, he can take over full time. He has tendencies of Deron Williams and J Kidd in that he can run a team and help the players around him. nobody on the knicks knows how to play the point guard spot, and the knicks have a shot to get the best PG in the draft- is there any solid reasoning not to draft him? not at all


Ok, I agree with your posts, but to come onto Knicks board and talk about how a Nets pick was better than a Knicks is immature. Step up your game boy, we Knick fans don't come to the Nets board or any other board for that matter and belittle your team. With that said, yes we do need a defensive minded pass first point guard, do I think passing up Marcus for the Knicks or any other team for that matter was smart? No, but you don't pick on best value or potential, not for a winning team anyways, for the Knicks Isiah picked players that were going to best fit in the Knicks system and I just didn't see it quite like that. Marcus is good, but we don't need a guy that can constantly push the ball, we have 2 of those guys right now in Francis and Stephon and neither do we need a PF, but we did need help at the SF and the C positions, since all the C's were gone and just about most of the 3's. We went with the guy that impressed us the most and would bring to the table what the New York Knicks need.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

Gotham2krazy said:


> Ok, I agree with your posts, but to come onto Knicks board and talk about how a Nets pick was better than a Knicks is immature. Step up your game boy, we Knick fans don't come to the Nets board or any other board for that matter and belittle your team. With that said, yes we do need a defensive minded pass first point guard, do I think passing up Marcus for the Knicks or any other team for that matter was smart? No, but you don't pick on best value or potential, not for a winning team anyways, for the Knicks Isiah picked players that were going to best fit in the Knicks system and I just didn't see it quite like that. Marcus is good, but we don't need a guy that can constantly push the ball, we have 2 of those guys right now in Francis and Stephon and neither do we need a PF, but we did need help at the SF and the C positions, since all the C's were gone and just about most of the 3's. We went with the guy that impressed us the most and would bring to the table what the New York Knicks need.


well said man


----------



## Reidiculous13

I think the knicks needed defense but they couldve done better


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Reidiculous13 said:


> I think the knicks needed defense but they couldve done better


Don't tell me by drafting Marcus Williams or Josh Boone because neither would've fit on this team.


----------



## reganomics813

I just want to go on record saying Renaldo could be a nice player if Isaiah really does turn this into a running/Suns style team. Should he have traded down for him? Yes. But if the Suns really were gonna grab him then it's the right pick if he really liked him. Mock drafts shouldn't rule how you draft and they never have for IT. If the Suns took him at 21 you can bet there wouldn't be this many people questioning Colangelo and ESPN would be spinning it as a smart pick. If he's good enough for the Suns then he should be a good fit on the Knicks if they become a running squad. Isaiah's got a pretty good track record on picking talent so i'm giving him the benefit of the doubt on this one.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

To everybody talking about how we reached when Balkman was a 2nd rounder. David Lee was projected as a second rounder, yet he got picked with the 30th pick of the New York Knicks. This was his scouting report on his negatives:



> Only really started playing Power Forward this year after manning the 5 spot his first two seasons, and that might of hurt his development somewhat. Measurements will be key, especially his wingspan. Lee is just an average rebounder for a player with his athleticism and frame. He doesn't box out well enough and he is often out hustled in the paint by stronger players. He manages to grabs lots of Offensive boards though which somewhat makes up for that. Defense needs to drastically improve to stay on the court in the pros. As of right now he will be outmuscled in the post by some of the bigger PF's in the league unless he continues to work hard and gets bigger and meaner. He'll be wearing the soft tag until he decides to prove to everyone he's not. Has shown some improved range but not enough to convince everyone just yet. Tends to disappear at times on offense and doesn't demand the ball from his teammates. Easily frustrated if things aren't going his way. Not a very vocal leader on the floor and hasn't produced for Florida in the clutch when he is most needed. Conditioning is somewhat of a concern. He is so energetic that he is often drained at the end of games. Will need to learn to conserve his energy if he is to play 82 games a year.


via draftexpress.com 

While this was on his negatives, Knicks fans already know, that David Lee was a whole opposite to as reported. Thus, when you read what's projected or who's "supposed" to be better, take 75% of it as a lie and 25% of it as truth.


----------



## truth

kconn61686 said:


> well there is something the knicks know absoultely nothing about: PLAYER VALUE.
> 
> your 3 PG's are SG's who don't know how to influence a game other than shooting the ball. marbury and francis get max contracts to make a bad team even worse while playing a style that only benefits them. if you still think marbury is a PG, then im sorry.
> 
> Marcus williams on the other hand was a commodity at pick #5 that fell to #22. he is the best PG prospect in the draft. he will learn under Jason Kidd and will be put into a position where he cant fail with players around him, alot like Devin Harris is doing in Dallas. When the time comes, he can take over full time. He has tendencies of Deron Williams and J Kidd in that he can run a team and help the players around him. nobody on the knicks knows how to play the point guard spot, and the knicks have a shot to get the best PG in the draft- is there any solid reasoning not to draft him? not at all


Kconn,I think you should take a deep breath and be a bit more objective.First of all,there was a reason why marcus Williams slipped all the way down,and it wasnt just stealing laptops....

The guy appeared to be a stud PG in college,but he probably had the best starting 4 players in the nation playing alongside him....So,to compare a player who gets to run with players like Gay and in the Calhoun system vs a guy like Collins who is subject to John Cheneys offense is comparing apples to oranges....

Next,Williams comes in at 14% bodyfat,and other than being fairly agile,he aboslutely bombed in the combine.That in itself was no big deal,but it was reported that Willaims was eaten alive by the likes of Rondo and he simply couldnt stay in front of his man...Add to that the fact that he has a short standing reach of 8'0 and the the worst vertical of any player tested and you may begin to see why Zeke and every GM passed on Williams.For all we know,if the Nets didnt draft him,he may have been a second rounder....

Dont single Zeke out for passing on Williams....He was one of many,and perhaps deservedly so


----------



## Da Grinch

truth said:


> Kconn,I think you should take a deep breath and be a bit more objective.First of all,there was a reason why marcus Williams slipped all the way down,and it wasnt just stealing laptops....
> 
> The guy appeared to be a stud PG in college,but he probably had the best starting 4 players in the nation playing alongside him....So,to compare a player who gets to run with players like Gay and in the Calhoun system vs a guy like Collins who is subject to John Cheneys offense is comparing apples to oranges....
> 
> Next,Williams comes in at 14% bodyfat,and other than being fairly agile,he aboslutely bombed in the combine.That in itself was no big deal,but it was reported that Willaims was eaten alive by the likes of Rondo and he simply couldnt stay in front of his man...Add to that the fact that he has a short standing reach of 8'0 and the the worst vertical of any player tested and you may begin to see why Zeke and every GM passed on Williams.For all we know,if the Nets didnt draft him,he may have been a second rounder....
> 
> Dont single Zeke out for passing on Williams....He was one of many,and perhaps deservedly so


So true , its not like marcus williams cant be a great player but he slipped for some pretty good reasons .

the biggest to me was the 14 % body fat ....in a time when almost all prospects are in their best shape ....lifelong porkers get thin for the draft , he clearly was not , that says alot .

the value of the pick is ultimately decided by how good the player is., if balkman is the next rodman sprewell or marion , then in 2 years if the knicks want he can be dealt for a lotto pick, if he is aplayer like jerome williams IT got value and could get a pick of a similar nature #20 if he stinks then he gets nothing for him basically ....the same goes for m.williams every year a player slides who the experts say shouldn't and sometimes the experts are right and sometimes they are as wrong as can be.

i remember Qyntel woods was supposedly a lotto pick drafted late after a slide...3-4 years later he is what he is basically he has no real value even though he seems like an ok player...sometimes the reasons people slide are right on the money.


----------



## alphaorange

*Balkman was there at 20 for a reason*

Even his college coach implied it was a reach. Odom said he makes poor decisions, hasn't played facing the basket (as a sf will have to do), has trouble with smaller, quicker SFs, is turnover prone, and is generally very inconsistent with effort. Since he knows the guy better than any of the scouts, his opinion trumps all theirs. He swears he told all this to IT. Bad pick until the kid proves it ain't.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Balkman was there at 20 for a reason*



alphaorange said:


> Even his college coach implied it was a reach. Odom said he makes poor decisions, hasn't played facing the basket (as a sf will have to do), has trouble with smaller, quicker SFs, is turnover prone, and is generally very inconsistent with effort. Since he knows the guy better than any of the scouts, his opinion trumps all theirs. He swears he told all this to IT. Bad pick until the kid proves it ain't.


*QUOTE IT*


----------



## kconn61686

> The guy appeared to be a stud PG in college,but he probably had the best starting 4 players in the nation playing alongside him....So,to compare a player who gets to run with players like Gay and in the Calhoun system vs a guy like Collins who is subject to John Cheneys offense is comparing apples to oranges....



marcus williams was certainly the best player on that uconn team. everyone criticized rudy gay for only 'being a marginal player' or 'not taking over games', so we cant say that marcus williams had the great rudy gay to throw the ball to, considering gay didnt play nearly as well as his talent shows.

marcus williams was by far and away uconn's best player this season, those who watched every game can agree.


----------



## alphadog

*Gotham...*

The comments were in Sunday's Post. Check the archives.




July 2, 2006 -- Renaldo Balkman's South Carolina coach, Dave Odom, was as stunned as anyone by the controversial selection of his player by the Knicks with the 20th pick in Wednesday's NBA Draft. 
Odom gave a blunt assessment to The Post of Balkman's adjustment to the NBA, stuff he claims he told Isiah Thomas during a meeting at the Orlando pre-draft camp. 

Thomas has said he drafted the hustling, 6-foot, 8-inch Balkman as a small-forward defensive specialist to fill a gaping roster need. Balkman will participate in his first practice as a Knick today for the club's summer-league entry in Las Vegas. 

Odom said he's concerned how Balkman will defend quicker small forwards on the perimeter and how he'll fit into halfcourt sets on offense. Balkman played power forward at South Carolina, which won the past two NITs at the Garden. 

"He hasn't played a lot of one-on-one defense; he was our post defender, so it's something he has to work on," Odom said. "I was very honest with [Isiah]. Isiah will you tell you, I didn't blow him up. I'm very proud of him but I really do think he's a work in progress." 

Though Balkman was NIT MVP at the Garden in March, blocking six shots in the final, he was benched 12 games last season. 

"Looking over his career, every third game was a great game," Odom said. "But two of the three have been OK, sometimes not OK. Consistency has been a problem. He has to discipline himself to bring his best every night, and he'll be a very good player." 

Odom said Balkman's biggest strength is grabbing defensive rebounds and dribbling out on the break. Though Thomas plans for the Knicks to be high-tempo, most possessions are halfcourt sets where Balkman's decision-making, passing and shot-making are suspect, according to Odom. 

"At his size, he's got to play on the perimeter in the NBA," Odom said. "He's not going to make a living playing with his back to the basket. He's got to work on catching the ball on the perimeter and making plays. That's not something he's done a lot of. Most championship games are decided at the halfcourt level. That would be an area he'll need to work on." 

Balkman was a defensive dynamo at the Orlando pre-draft camp, but most NBA executives felt there wasn't a first-round pick on the floor. Odom was upset with Balkman that he signed with an agent five days before the draft, ruining his chances of coming back to South Carolina if he didn't get drafted. 

"But I will say, if he went back to school, it wouldn't have improved his draft position next year from 20," Odom said. 

There you have it.....


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Gotham...*

Well, I think the Coach was paid to say something like this lol. But Balkman does have a chip on his shoulders now and he's just going to have to come in and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Da Grinch

kconn61686 said:


> marcus williams was certainly the best player on that uconn team. everyone criticized rudy gay for only 'being a marginal player' or 'not taking over games', so we cant say that marcus williams had the great rudy gay to throw the ball to, considering gay didnt play nearly as well as his talent shows.
> 
> marcus williams was by far and away uconn's best player this season, those who watched every game can agree.


marcus williams was absolutely not far and away the best player on that team , if it was anyone it was rudy gay, their leading scorer and top all around defender....the reason people expected Gay to take over games and not williams is simple , he ...is ...better...than... williams.


and no one thought gay was marginal....the guy was a legit candidate for the 1st pick.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

either way, Renaldo Balkman is a Knick. I'm going to give him a shot. Hopefully he surprises everyone and becomes a Bruce Bowen type defender down the road, or at the very least a spark off the bench. I really don't care about Marcus Williams anymore though. He's a Net. Good for him, but I only care about one team - NY.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> either way, Renaldo Balkman is a Knick. I'm going to give him a shot. Hopefully he surprises everyone and becomes a Bruce Bowen type defender down the road, or at the very least a spark off the bench. I really don't care about Marcus Williams anymore though. He's a Net. Good for him, but I only care about one team - NY.


Good post, now that he is a Knick we need to give him our 110% support and hope he does well. I would love to see a nice little core develop here with our young guns. (Frye,Lee,Nate,Balkman, Collins) Go knicks!


----------



## The Future7

Frye,Lee,Nate,Balkman, Collins. I would love if Isiah used that lineup a few times in games. With Collins playing the 1 it gives Nate freedom at the 2, which I think is the better position for him.


----------



## kconn61686

> marcus williams was absolutely not far and away the best player on that team , if it was anyone it was rudy gay, their leading scorer and top all around defender....the reason people expected Gay to take over games and not williams is simple , he ...is ...better...than... williams.



you did not watch every uconn game. rudy was the best talent, marcus was the best PLAYER. kind of like how vince carter is a better talent than Jason Kidd, but Kidd is the better player. In the big games, Williams took over. Again, if you watched every single Uconn game, you saw who the go-to-guy was late in every game.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I don't like the Rodman comparisons. He reminds me more of a former Knick, The Junkyard Dog.


----------



## Da Grinch

kconn61686 said:


> you did not watch every uconn game. rudy was the best talent, marcus was the best PLAYER. kind of like how vince carter is a better talent than Jason Kidd, but Kidd is the better player. In the big games, Williams took over. Again, if you watched every single Uconn game, you saw who the go-to-guy was late in every game.



then why was gay 2nd team all american ...and williams was not recognized at all.

the reason is simple , gay is a better player and universally considered a better player.


it seems basketball experts think gay is`the better player ....


----------



## rebuiltknicks

Why Is Every One So Stuck On Williams... Rondo Is The Guy We Bombed With.. We Should Have Drafted That Guy...


----------



## alphadog

*Get over it...*

Rondo dropped like a stone as well....for reasons. His game is like swiss cheese.


----------



## Da Grinch

i dont think the knicks needed any pg other than the one they got in the draft.

the knicks dont need another pg who makes them force nate, JC, francis, or marbury at times to guard 2 guards like they did at times last year, they needed someone who can guard 2's and let their scoring pg's be more like 2's on offense.

marcus williams is the worst fit of all of thos pg's the knicks passed on because he needs the ball in hands to be effective out there and thats the type of player the knicks need least.

at least rondo and collins can play defense, although for reasons i stated collins is better for the knicks.


----------

